#  Schulmedizin >   Nebivolol im Blut >

## Anke1234

Hallo zusammen. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie lange wird Nebivolol Einnahme im Blut nachweisbar. 
Danke und Grüße 
Anke

----------

